# Summer fishing (LMB and peacocks down here)



## gnappi (Jul 23, 2017)

Fishing this summer has been a challenge. I won't fish live bait or plastic worms, and it seems as if artificial lures are becoming more prevalent for fishermen to opt for. Between extremely high fresh water conditions and heavy fishing pressure the fish have become accustomed to seeing typical lures. Not good. 

So, I've been forced to walk and boat further and into places I'd not ordinarily go, and try using lures I've never considered before. Luckily the little 10"-17" or so LMB and Peacocks have been active, plentiful and susceptible to artificial lures. Add to that Shimano 1000 class light spinning tackle makes the best of the smaller fish situation. 

How's summer going for the rest of you?


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2017)

Not good for me, but that is the norm. :LOL2: 

Been hitting it hard too, lots of missed hook sets. More so than normal. Same line and equipment, just different lures. I need to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## The10Man (Jul 28, 2017)

It hasn't been easy for me in Central Florida. Over the last year, my go to bait has been flukes, however it hasn't been working well for me lately. I'll still hook up with them but they are fewer and farther between. This has pushed me to work other lures but I haven't had much success with them either. I've been doing a fair amount of topwater in the early morning or late evening to try and get better at fishing frogs but it hasn't been going as well as I'd hoped.


----------



## pbw (Jul 28, 2017)

I was missing lots of fish earlier in the year, now I have started sharpening my hooks before fish and during. Not sure if its just in the my head but it seems to be working!


----------



## gnappi (Jul 28, 2017)

I lost the biggest peacock maybe in the state of Florida yesterday, the damn thing grabbed my lure, spun sideways and cut my line with it's teeth right on a solid knot.

The small bass (LMB and peacocks) are still being stupid but losing that one big one made me want to go out and buy braided and lose the 8lb. test


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 28, 2017)

Not fishing for LMB and I don't even know what a peacock is, but last time out lost 5 of 10 hook-ups. We were trolling deep with down riggers. We were using a longer than normal set back which may have resulted in too much slack and allowed them to throw the treble hook. That is my theory, which I hope to test when we get out again next week. 

Huh, maybe I shouldn't be talking about trout in a LMB post. Kind of feel like that guy in the old westerns grazing sheep in cattle country.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 28, 2017)

Here's a pic of a Peacock.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2017)

Huge! Nice one man! :beer:


----------

